# Strike Line Charts and a friend in need day !



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

So got in contact with Travis last week and purchased a reef number. He was more than generous giving me two because he was not sure of one. Launched today with another couple out of Navy point to check them out. The first number we leave Pcola pass and head east, and east, and east, and east, so I am thinking what the hell, then I notice as I zoom out this sight is going around the world, yep somehow my longitude got deleted. Ok so we turn back to three barges and try it, no one there, we catch one lane snapper. So we decide to go try Strike Lines other spot, get there and there is a little relief, and we mark a few fish but can't get any bites. So at this point I am pretty frustrated ( NOT AT STRIKE LINE), more so myself for not having the full numbers for the other site !!!!!!!!!!, So all I can think to do is troll for kings, so we head out, NOTHING. Last night an old friend that I have not seen since high school but we stay in touch on facebook had messaged me knowing I was going out today and told me at my urging he had purchased a reef number from Strike line also, and he would check it out and call me on VHF. So as we are trolling for kings he calls me on VHF and tells me to call him on his cell, I knew this was going to be good news !!!!! He says his spot from Strike line is BLOWING up with snapper, he can't even get to the bottom before he and his son are hooked up, and he asked did I want to catch some snapper ????? WELL DUH !!!!!!!! LOL, so we head his way, get there and they are already limited out, anchored up with a marker buoy in the water. Sure as anything my machine starts marking like crazy, I drop down, hook up and bring seven more to the surface with him !!!!!!!!! The worst part was getting thru the remoras to the snapper, all four of us were limited out in 30 min !!!!!!! C aught a real nice grey trigger that we thru back also. Thank you Travis with Strike Line, and thank you to my old friend Ronnie for a great day !!!!!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh also came into the shallows just as you exit the Pcola pass and turn west and thought we saw 4 cobia, my buddy and I get on the deck and my wife starts driving the boat, they split up and we target one and start casting, he wouldn't hit the only thing we had rigged, a gotcha, and a spoon, just as I realize we are chasing 4 ft sand sharks my wife turns just as a wave hits us and off I go into the water, rod and all ! Only 4 ft deep and we were only idling along so no harm no foul but pretty damn funny !!!!!


----------



## Mactd05 (Apr 26, 2015)

NIce!!!! We also purchased spots from Travis and had great success.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahahaha been throw off the boat before!!! Scary when it happens!!!


----------

